# My New Tank! Please comment



## Snad (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out my new tank and fish. Its just a start and i have plans on making a shelf/cave setup soon but for now I'm just letting the fish get to know each other. The zebra is really colorful and is definitely the most dominant. Every time I come near the tank he is right at the glass waiting for food and chasing off all others, waiting for first dibs on food.

Any feedback on what you think of the tank and fish would be great! Sorry about the poor pictures also. Ill try taking some better ones and get them loaded up.

Link to pictures: 
My Tank and fish!

These are the fish I have:
2 Firemouth 
1 zebra obliqueden 
1 Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae (at least I believe this is what it is called) 
1 Jack Dempsey 
1 Plecostomus


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i probably wont be the only one telling you this but...mixing africans with central or south american cichlids isnt too good of an idea....and depending on the tank size that dempsey will get quite large


----------



## Snad (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea I'm aware of this. This tank is only a start up tank, its only 37 gal. I'm hoping on getting a 120 sometime in the summer at which point I will separate them. Just wanted to get a start on some fish with this smaller tank. All seem very happy with each other. The Jack is definitely the runt right now and pretty much does what told by all the others.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here you go.....


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

hey are u sure that is a zebra obliqen cause i have them and they Are not as dark as urs.....

is a diff species?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

true *** always heard the demps are mean and wont go with the rest of youre stock, BUT.....BUT i got a cyphotilapia on craigslist and it was with full grown dempsies (6), blood parrots/jellybeans (7) , plecos, and jewels. i know by the book they dont go together, but youd be surprised at the resilience of fish, my advice just keep an eye on the situation.. otherwise good luck :wink:


----------



## Snad (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it is a zebra obliqeden. Normally he is not so dark. He usually just has a silvery diamond like look to him when he is calm. He was not very happy with all the other fish when I was taking those horrible photos (im not a good photographer). He gets really dark when he is excited or angry at the others, such as swimming into his territory, trying to get food he wants, or if some other fish is terrorizing another. Otherwise he is pretty calm and not so colorful. He is the "King" in my tank and makes sure every other fish is obeying him. My Firemouth (who might be leaving the tank soon) got a bit beat up by him, his jaw got a bit torn up and a few good chunks taken out of his tail and dorsal fin, and has almost no fin on the left side by his gills. This kind of surprised me because the Firemouth is a bit bigger than him. Maybe its the bigger mouth on the zebra or him just being more aggressive? Either way I do love the colors he shows and would much rather get rid of the Firemouth. They havn't seemed to have a problem since the Firemouth got beat up, he kinda learned his place in the tank. I just hope that the Firemouth doesnt get even larger than the zebra and decide he can challenge the zebra again. Would really hate for him to lose his colors and start to look like the other zebras I saw in the tank when I bought him. Which looked more of a dull silver with dull black stripes and did not have the blue, yellow, or red mine has.

As for the others they all seem to get along just fine. I even got a few new fish, 1 male and 1 female Acei. My female Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae does not like these two fish swimming near each other and "flirting" or whatever you want to call it, kinda fun to watch her chase them apart. All in all I think the fish selection is working out very well. No fighting or injuries in the past two months and all fish are healthy. Ill try posting a few more pics once i get the chance to borrow my brothers new HD camera. Should get some "good" photos then. (I say "good" because I'm not a good photographer whatsoever.)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You'll want a lot more rocks for the mbuna...they like the tank more than half filled with rock.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

lots of caves helps. My JDs are no where near as aggressive as my Cons...and they are close to 6x the size.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

My JD's are more aggressive than my 2 Red devils bother RD's are bigger than them lol i got some spunky fellas


----------

